# Double NAT issues with YouBroadband in Bangalore



## Ammar (Mar 7, 2018)

I recently subscribed to a 50 mbps connection with YouBroadband. YouBroadband installed an Alphion router to provide me with a WAN connection. I am using a TP-Link router to share the connection.
My problem is this: 
I am trying to set up a simple server and expose it on the internet, for learning and development purposes. But it seems that all incoming connections are blocked. I checked on my external IP using yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports. The same issue exists when I try to play some games online. The server cannot send me a request.
I set up port port forwarding rules on my TP-Link router, but that did not help. TP-Link's WAN IP address is a local address 100.72.X.X.
It seems that I am stuck in a double NAT problem where I have no access to the NAT routers. When I did a tracert, it looked like even a triple NAT or higher.
YouBroadband Customer Care is of no help. The "Technical Consultant" doesn't even know what a NAT or port forwading is?
Does this problem exist with all broadband providers?
Is there a broadband provider in south bangalore that provides suitable service for what I am trying to do.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2018)

Can you access your alphion router?If yes then add your tplink router to alphion DMZ & in turn add your pc to tplink DMZ & see what happens.


----------



## Ammar (Mar 13, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can you access your alphion router?If yes then add your tplink router to alphion DMZ & in turn add your pc to tplink DMZ & see what happens.


The alphion router is not using a WAN interface. The router does not allow a DMZ unless there is a WAN interface enabled. It seems to be using some optical fibre interface.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Can you post some screenshots of this alphion router settings pages?


----------



## anvesh (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Amar, I am facing the same problem here in Surat. My IP address is also 100.xx by YOU broadband and not able to set-up server. Customer care is also same looks like they have hired 10th pass. No one was able to discuss on technical issue. Tell me if you have found any other solution. My only solution is to use static ip but don't wanna give huge amount of fee for it.


----------

